# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS]Deux sites web, une adresse ip: est-ce possible?

## Xzander

Bonjour!

J'ai une connexion  ip fixe disons 50.160.200.270.  J'ai un routeur.  J'ai un serveur dont l'adresse ip est 120.10.0.9.  Sur ce serveur, j'ai IIS6 (donc windows server 2003).  Je possde deux sites web:

Site A: 120.10.0.9:80
Site B: 120.10.0.9:81

Je veux trouver le moyen que lorsque quelqu'un tappe www.site1.com, il voit les fichiers situs sur 120.10.0.9:80.  Que dois-je faire?

Je veux trouver le moyen que lorsque quelqu'un tappe www.site2.com, il voit les fichiers situs sur 120.10.0.9:81.  Que dois-je faire?


Je sais que je dois m'acheter un nom de domaine site1.  C'est dj fait, mais le fournisseur me dit que je ne peux pas diriger le traffic vers 50.160.200.270:80 pour ensuite renvoyer vers 120.10.0.9:80 avec mon routeur.

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire?  Doit-on ncessairement avoir deux adresses IP pour avoir deux sites web accessibles  partir d'un nom de domaine?

Merci pour toute information et n'hsitez pas  me demander des prcisions je suis l pour les quatre prochaines heures.

----------


## gorgonite

c'est une histoire de NAT de base... enfin pour passer de IP1:port1 sur IP2:port2

mais pour grer les noms de domaines en plus... je ne vois pas  ::cry::

----------


## Xzander

> mais pour grer les noms de domaines en plus... je ne vois pas


C'est justement mon problme... Je voudrais associer les noms de domaines  une adresse mais selon ce que me dit directNic (celui o j'ai achet le nom de domaine) DNS n'est pas fait pour pointer sur un port particulier.  Ainsi, je ne peux pas dire que www.site1.com pointe  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:port

----------


## gorgonite

> C'est justement mon problme... Je voudrais associer les noms de domaines  une adresse mais selon ce que me dit directNic (celui o j'ai achet le nom de domaine) DNS n'est pas fait pour pointer sur un port particulier.  Ainsi, je ne peux pas dire que www.site1.com pointe  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:port




sinon il y a des virtual host sur IIS ???

----------


## krapno

salut,

on peut heberger autant de domaines que l'on veut sur une seule et mme IP et sur un seul et mme port (80)

1) achete mondomaine1.fr et mondomaine2.fr et indique  ton registrar que ces 2 domaines doivent se situer  ton adresse Internet fixe 50.160.200.270 (wildcard)

2) dans IIS , affiche les proprits de ton site mondomaine1, dans la zone "Identification de site Web"  droite de "Adresse IP" click sur le bouton "Avanc" puis sur "Ajouter"

Adresse IP = 120.10.0.9 (IP locale)
Port TCP = 80
En-tte = mondomaine1.fr

tu peux aussi ajouter www.mondomaine1.fr avec la mme IP et le mme port.

2) dans IIS , affiche les proprits de ton site mondomaine2, dans la zone "Identification de site Web"  droite de "Adresse IP" click sur le bouton "Avanc" puis sur "Ajouter"

Adresse IP = 120.10.0.9 (IP locale)
Port TCP = 80
En-tte = mondomaine2.fr

tu peux aussi ajouter www.mondomaine2.fr avec la mme IP et le mme port.

3) sur ton routeur, redirige simplement le port 80 vers 120.10.0.9 (80) en TCP

c'est tout, c'est facile, c'est pas cher et  peut rapporter gros  ::mrgreen::  

PS: Si tu as un site hberg sur cette machine, qui n'a pas de "valeur d'en-tte de l'hte" alors c'est ce site l qui sera affich si un internaute tapes : http://50.160.200.270

----------


## chemanel

Bonjour,

Cette rponse est trs intressante !

Mais je me demande un truc : 

Comment faire pour avoir par exemple : 

Http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/site1/

Http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/site2/


?

----------


## chemanel

Sorry j'ai trouv, faut chipoter avec les rpertoires virtuels. Merci  ::D:

----------

